# Post your Youtube Receipe links



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm looking for channels to sub to that do body building recipe's or just one off videos that do tasty looking food to suit bodybuilding. Please post them here if you have any good ones.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/leanbodylifestyle/videos

Few good recipe videos on there. Never tried any myself, but may be worth looking at for you?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Subbed to that mate. Thanks Anyone got any more channels?


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5950E9A34B77C7F1&feature=plcp


----------

